# Quarter sheet



## Cindy (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

I've been searching for a quarter sheet for my Presentation class at ADS shows. Does anyone know of a supplier for a cotton quarter sheet. I do not want the "driving coolers" that go up over the mane/neck. A quarter sheet would start at the withers and go to the croup/tail area.

I'd appreciate any of your ideas or experiences. This sheet needs to fold up neatly with my halter, leadrope and the rest of my spares kit items.

Thanks again,

Cindy


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 1, 2010)

So you'll be using this for your spares kit at a Pleasure Show? Sounds good! I've always wanted one for my clipped horses in the spring but I don't sew so I've done without. Several local drivers have made them with appropriately-sized squares of polar fleece and I'd imagine you could make your own cotton one fairly easily. Just cut a square of material to the right size, put coordinating bias tape around all the edges and sew on some strings or velcro straps to attach it to the saddle. Voila!

Just remember to take it off before any dressage tests you may do. It's elimination to go in the ring with protective boots, fly drapes, coolers, quarter sheets or anything similar on.






Leia


----------



## Cindy (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks, Leia ....I had hoped to hear from you in the posting.

But really ....me sew anything at all -- I have no experience with that kind of stuff and at my age, I don't think I'll start!

I am inquiring with Star Lake to see if they can adjust their driving cooler a bit and downsize it to a quarter sheet for my purposes. Has anyone purchased a sheet that they really like the fittings/velcro attachments to? A cotton sheet would be the best material to fold and less bulky than the polar fleece.

Cindy


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 1, 2010)

I was just going to post that I didn't think that you needed spares, I know that we have only ever been checked once, but I just went and read the rulebook and they are required for Pleasure Marathons. I assume that is what you are collecting them for? We have one ADS show here that has a class that is considered a Pleasure Marathon, and again, have never been checked for that. (We were actually checked for the Town & Country Obstacle course, which doesn't need spares according to the rulebook.



) I generally take a halter/lead, my leather spares kit, and cell phone on our Marathon drive. I don't have a quarter sheet. Of course, that drive isn't scored, it is pretty much pass/fail as to whether or not you completed the drive, so maybe that is why they don't bother checking for spares.

Since you are in NY, I assume this is for Walnut Hill? Would they really check to see if it was truly a quarter sheet, or could you just wrap up a piece of fabric as Leia suggests. I would make my own (I know how to sew), but in your case, would you _need_ to get as fancy as true quarter sheet? Just asking.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 1, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> but in your case, would you _need_ to get as fancy as true quarter sheet? Just asking.


Nope you DON'T!



I have a big square of cotton sheeting, twill or duck or something to that effect, all folded up and in my spares kit. Not ONCE have I ever been asked to unfold it and it would work if I actually needed it so it has always done me fine. I have a square of polar fleece for the fall shows and that one has been every bit as useful and accepted.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the posts ....yes, this is for Walnut Hill and, yes, they do check! Walnut Hill also does a Traditional Day of Driving in June and they review everything. In order to be competitive, everything has to be in place and neat/tidy. We've also gone to Lorezo and they always check the entire kit prior to the marathon.

Thus, my desire for a cotton sheet to be less bulky. I've seen a couple of different styles ...one with Zilco in Europe that attaches behind the saddle but I think for the Minis, I might prefer one that goes over the harness, has what looks like velcro snaps that attach to the top of the neckstrap on the breastcollar, then also have holes for the turrets and attach there as well, ending with a strap around the buttocks, under the tail.

This is just way too complicated for me to attempt to sew ...I can hardly even do buttons! Star Lake is offering to make me one but is asking for pictures. So, I've found a couple of pictures on the 'net but if anyone can suggest any other links that have good detail, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks so much.

Cindy


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 2, 2010)

Cindy said:


> Thanks everybody for the posts ....yes, this is for Walnut Hill and, *yes, they do check*! Walnut Hill also does a Traditional Day of Driving in June and they review everything. In order to be competitive, everything has to be in place and neat/tidy. We've also gone to Lorezo and they always check the entire kit prior to the marathon.
> Thus, my desire for a cotton sheet to be less bulky. I've seen a couple of different styles ...one with Zilco in Europe that attaches behind the saddle but I think for the Minis, I might prefer one that goes over the harness, has what looks like velcro snaps that attach to the top of the neckstrap on the breastcollar, then also have holes for the turrets and attach there as well, ending with a strap around the buttocks, under the tail.
> 
> This is just way too complicated for me to attempt to sew ...I can hardly even do buttons! Star Lake is offering to make me one but is asking for pictures. So, I've found a couple of pictures on the 'net but if anyone can suggest any other links that have good detail, I'd appreciate it.
> ...



Ok, as I am USUALLY in favor of most ADS rules because they USUALLY have a basis in safety or tradition, or something, this is one case where I think it is absolutely silly to have to go through all this work to have a quarter sheet or cooler in JUNE or AUGUST! Who in their right mind uses one then



(with the exception of those freak days where it MIGHT be a bit cooler and rainy...)? When they cool horses down at a CDE, they sure aren't applying a sheet on them! Coolers are for "cooler" days when you don't want the horse to get chilled after a workout! I can see the rules saying "have a cooler if the weather dictates it". Maybe this is a question for Jeff Morse, chair of the PD committee. It's one thing to have to carry a cooler on a big horse turnout, but where do most VSE carts have to put one? So then you end up with a "not really a cooler" cooler, just to satisfy the points.



Luckily, I have a "spares box" under my seat in my Phaeton Cart, so I could put mine there. If you have a Jerald-type cart, where do you go with it?

This would be just like the competitors wearing a thick wool coat in the summer. How many times have I heard judges say, "dress for the weather!" (Ok, dress for the weather in England, not our 90 degree days here, where we would be wearing shorts and a tank top...



)

(I know Leia is rolling her eyes at another silly PD rule...



)

But I guess I have been to a pleasure show in the snow last year. The middle of May in Northern Wisconsin had a 35 degree day with rain that turned to snow the night before...we didn't clip the horses before that show, so they were fine, but we wore winter coats over our show clothes. See below. Sun came out a little and the snow had melted, but the wind was fierce.






(Another silly rule is the reflectors for dressage and cones! Who is going to run into you that has headlights in a dressage arena?



)

Myrna (Ok, off the soap box, back to your regularly scheduled topic...



)

p.s. WAIT! I know, we can leave that rule in, and I can make some $ sewing mini size coolers and quarter sheets that FIT in Jerald carts somewhere! What was I thinking complaining about that rule, it could be a full-fledged business opportunity!





Ok, NOW back to your topic...


----------



## Cindy (Feb 2, 2010)

You are too funny!!!

Cindy


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 3, 2010)

Cindy said:


> Thus, my desire for a cotton sheet to be less bulky. I've seen a couple of different styles ...one with Zilco in Europe that attaches behind the saddle but I think for the Minis, I might prefer one that goes over the harness, has what looks like velcro snaps that attach to the top of the neckstrap on the breastcollar, then also have holes for the turrets and attach there as well, ending with a strap around the buttocks, under the tail.
> This is just way too complicated for me to attempt to sew ...I can hardly even do buttons! Star Lake is offering to make me one but is asking for pictures. So, I've found a couple of pictures on the 'net but if anyone can suggest any other links that have good detail, I'd appreciate it.


Cindy, let Star Lake know if they get it right I'll order one too in a warmer fabric! Your design sounds great.



RhineStone said:


> (I know Leia is rolling her eyes at another silly PD rule...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Leia is just laughing her rump off PERIOD!!




You guys are great.

Leia


----------



## Cindy (Feb 4, 2010)

I thought you might be interested in the link for a picture of what I'd like to see developed in Mini Size....

This shows the quarter sheet, with velcro straps for the top of the neckstrap, fitting over the turrets with a nice-looking velcro effect to keep it in place (but release it in the event of an emergencyJ), going over the buttocks with velcro straps attached to our traces....and, best of all, no butt strap which I think is a real bonus for drivers. I'm thinking that the velcro straps on the traces are sufficiently back enough to prevent (on a windy day!) that back portion from flipping over onto the horse's back.

I'll be interested in any further comments about refining our development!

http://picasaweb.google.com/ponyandcarriag...443688695381570

This particular design is what Pony&Carriage Co (UK) and Star Lake Tack (US) may be considering designing in Mini size. I'd be interested if any of you (other than Leia!) might like this style of quarter sheet....this would be good information for our US manufacturers too!

Thanks for all your ideas!

Cindy


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Cindy-

I just want to thank you for starting this whole "discussion". I had no idea that a quarter sheet would be needed in ones spares kit, and Lorenzo - and maybe even Walnut Hill - may be in our future. So add me to the list of those who are interested in buying one of these sheets. Or, I do have a very handy neighbor who might be able to sew them.


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 4, 2010)

This doesn't look that hard. I have some summerweight dark gray wool that a friend of mine got at the "local" Amish store. I had intended on making a full cooler out of it. The binding can be done with that nylon webbing like backpack straps. Actually, using a regular blanket binding/bias tape would be less bulky than the nylon web binding, but might not be as _strong_. I would be interested to know what they are using to reinforce the area around the terret holes. You can see some stitching in a rectangle there. Maybe I'll try it.

Cindy, what type of cotton where you thinking: flannel, duck, or like a print that is used in quilting, etc.? The later would be the thinnest, but I don't know if it would hold up. Unless your purpose was to just put in in the spares kit and not really _use_ it.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 4, 2010)

I was going to ask for advice about the most efficient material to use ....it would be nice to have something lightweight but also a bit water repellent for those days when you're showing (and the thunder clouds are rolling in as you are harnessing, getting closer, and your class is getting called and it starts to rain) ....wouldn't it be cool to just pull this out of your spares kit and quickly cover your horse (and some of your harness!)

I don't know enough about fabric to make a good choice ....do we have some seamstresses in here who might speak to this question or maybe some other drivers who have used rain sheets or quarter sheets before??

Thanks,

Cindy


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 4, 2010)

That's a good idea. I'll have to see what type of lightweight, thinner fabric would actually be waterproof as well. That wool may still be a good choice....


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Hmmm, I think I might have some Goretex fabric lying around from my sewing days. Waterproof, breathable, and lighweight... A bit "crinkly" but I might give it a try anyway. It is the fabric lots of high end hiking raingear is made out of. Of course wool will still work pretty well even when it is wet, so that isn't a bad choice either. I think I might have some lightweight wool hanging around too, and this particular wool that has the added advantage of being washable. Just don't anyone ask how old this stuff is!!!


----------



## Cindy (Feb 5, 2010)

The gortex is certainly appealing due to the rain guard it would provide; however, it will be crinkly and with a green horse might be more unsettling. The wool will probably provide lots of good coverage, be quieter to your driving horse, fold up neatly, be washable and may be a more "conservative" color choice, if you hope to use it at ADS shows.

I drive a dark bay B-size mini and I'm planning on black so as to resist the horsehairs that will surely find their home there and to provide a very streamlined and conservative look. Plus, I drive a black Graber cart with gold striping so I think that would be a good color choice with my cart and harness.

I'm glad to hear that Walnut Hill is in your future, Targetsmom....I promise you will not be disappointed. Be sure to go to their website soon and check out their photo gallery...it is the most beautiful and well-run show in the country! We are so fortunate to live about 45 mins away and it's really exciting to look forward to every year in mid-August.

Thanks for all the folks who wrote in on the quarter sheet thread ...I always learn so much here!

Cindy


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cindy said:


> This shows the quarter sheet, with velcro straps for the top of the neckstrap, fitting over the turrets with a nice-looking velcro effect to keep it in place (but release it in the event of an emergencyJ), going over the buttocks with velcro straps attached to our traces....and, best of all, no butt strap which I think is a real bonus for drivers. I'm thinking that the velcro straps on the traces are sufficiently back enough to prevent (on a windy day!) that back portion from flipping over onto the horse's back.


I like the idea of velcro straps for the traces but considering that traces can run at so many different heights and angles I'm not sure how well that would work for a mass-produced product. I actually like my butt-strap!



Maybe velcro trace straps and another strap that attaches to the crupper?

It gets very windy on cold rainy spring days here and it's important that the sheet be held close to the horse or they practically freeze to death. The current design looks like it would sit outside the shafts so I'd like to see it have a velcro-sealed slit for the tugs and holdbacks to poke out of so the sheet can stay close to my horse instead of belling out like some sort of bizarre cape when he's moving.



I've got a rainproof driving cooler which I LOVE and it has that slot for the tugs but not the breeching. I can tell you it keeps the horse much warmer on his front half than his back and he did *not* appreciate having his butt chilled!



I need to give up and cut a slit for the breeching so it works right.



Cindy said:


> The gortex is certainly appealing due to the rain guard it would provide; however, it will be crinkly and with a green horse might be more unsettling. The wool will probably provide lots of good coverage, be quieter to your driving horse, fold up neatly, be washable and may be a more "conservative" color choice, if you hope to use it at ADS shows.


If a driving horse isn't used to aggravating sounds that follow them, they shouldn't be in the cart yet!



I agree with the rest of your points but I'd definitely want mine rain-proof as I'd be using it to protect my clipped horse during cold spring works instead of for show and a wet blanket is not going to do that as well.

I do like the velcro rein-terret openings and the overall design on their quarter sheet. I'd love one in black with gold piping, or a nice navy blue with white piping. So cool!

Leia


----------



## Cindy (Feb 9, 2010)

Leia,

Very good idea about the tugs/hold-back slits ....The crupper straps is an interesting thought. On the rain sheet of yours that has the butt strap, I'm thinking that the butt strap is beneath his breeching? Any problems with that design at all?

So, the other important issue is the design question: is it preferable to have the quarter sheet positioned on top of the harness or underneath the harness. Initially, I had considered having it on top so that you could easily put it on in the event of a nasty spring or summer rain. However, your NW drivers have a whole different climate to deal with out there!

Okay Leia ....it looks like we'll just have to break down and get one of each!!! One for under the harness, one for over, one for rain, one for cold, one for .....chaching!chaching!

Cindy


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 9, 2010)

I would be concerned about chafeing putting the sheet under the harness. I would think it would raise the hair up in some places where the sheet was "bound" but not snug like a harness pad under the saddle. Putting a few slits in in to keep it close to the horse is another thing altogether.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Over the harness. Definitely over the harness. I don't even want to think about how much work it would be to put one on underneath and I bet you'd not only get binding issues but fit issues and rubbing and a lot of sweat...yuck. One that is put on over can be thrown on as soon as the horse is harnessed and left on through hitching and warmup then easily removed when the horse is comfortably warmed and moving or just before you go in the ring. Actually I suppose that's the biggest thing- one that is put under the harness cannot be removed without completely unhitching and unharnessing! That severely limits its usefulness at shows or for sudden downpours.





I think waterproof and non-waterproof would be enough of an option range.



Just make sure the rough side of the velcro on all those slits faces upwards- I'm so tired of poor designs that put the rough side against my horse!

Leia


----------



## Mnmini (Feb 16, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> I would be concerned about chafeing putting the sheet under the harness. I would think it would raise the hair up in some places where the sheet was "bound" but not snug like a harness pad under the saddle. Putting a few slits in in to keep it close to the horse is another thing altogether.



While I'm sure things could be different under saddle than under harness, I've never had any issues when using a quarter sheet under saddle, and I use one frequently through the winter months! I tend to have my harness saddle cinched tight enough that slippage wouldn't really be an issue though.

For a spares kit I suppose it would work better that it be able to go over the harness to be easily (and Safely) added after one is tacked up and put to a vehicle, but if I were truly going to be using one on a regular basis, I'd want to use it like I do under saddle, and simply put it on under my harness...that's just my opinion though.

If I were adding slits for terrets and such, I'd probably use an iron on interfacing on the underside of the cooler, THEN cut the slits. That should give the fabric enough sturdiness to resist fraying and pulling.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 16, 2010)

Mnmini said:


> RhineStone said:
> 
> 
> > I would be concerned about chafeing putting the sheet under the harness. I would think it would raise the hair up in some places where the sheet was "bound" but not snug like a harness pad under the saddle. Putting a few slits in in to keep it close to the horse is another thing altogether.
> ...


----------



## Cindy (Feb 16, 2010)

That's an interesting idea about the interface around the turrets. Thanks for the suggestion. Also good to know about the minimal slippage underneath the saddle as well.

Where did you purchase yours?

Cindy


----------



## Mnmini (Feb 16, 2010)

Cindy said:


> That's an interesting idea about the interface around the turrets. Thanks for the suggestion. Also good to know about the minimal slippage underneath the saddle as well.
> Where did you purchase yours?
> 
> Cindy


Didn't purchase. Just use a piece of polar fleece. Polar fleece doesn't tend to fray, etc. so the binding (if one chose to use it) is really just there for decorative effect, not necessarily to "bind" the fabric edges in the traditional sewing sense The riding version I have (purchased from Scneiders) does have the binding (and a tail cord of sorts), and it doesn't seem to chafe either, and if anything was going to cause chafe, it would be the binding. At least with the under harness version, you don't have to worry about adding a under tail cord (if you're using breeching harness) because you've already got quite a bit of harness to help hold it "down" in case of a breeze, etc.


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 17, 2010)

Mnmini said:


> RhineStone said:
> 
> 
> > I would be concerned about chafeing putting the sheet under the harness. I would think it would raise the hair up in some places where the sheet was "bound" but not snug like a harness pad under the saddle. Putting a few slits in in to keep it close to the horse is another thing altogether.
> ...


Our horses tend to be well-sprung at the ribs, and therefore we don't tighten the girth as much as I tighten a riding saddle. By "overtightening" the girth on my horses, it allows it to migrate forward and interfere with the elbows of my horses. So we leave it looser so that it stays back. Riding girths aren't as "thick", as they don't have the overgirth on them, and therefore don't seem to gall as easily.

I would also be concerned about a sheet under the breeching, where it is not nearly as tight as a saddle. It might raise the hair up. I was taught to tack up horses by a gentleman that was raised on a QH ranch out west. When we put the saddle pads on the horses, we were taught to put it way up on the horse's neck and slide it down so that all the hair was laying flat. NEVER pull the blanket/pad forward and raise the hair. I use the same practice when harnessing. If I have to adjust a harness forward, I make sure that the hair is laying flat underneath. If, for some reason, I was using a quarter sheet under a harness, I would make sure that the hair is laying flat before harnessing, or the raised hair under the harness is going to chafe. It probably isn't as big of a deal where it might be raised under the sheet but not under the harness.

Again, if it works for Mnmini, that's great, but I write this so that readers understand this when harnessing.

Myrna


----------

